# Casablanca



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We've vsited Maroc a couple of times, getting lost in our Hymer the middle of Casablanca 8O ........

.............we watched the 1942 epic on DVD ("_of all the Gin joints_") ....... whilst we were in El Jadida strangely enough........ :roll:

.............and we've read a couple of books by Tahir Shah, who lives in the city.( including The Caliph's House)

All the same, it is easy to bypass 'Casa' and miss it off from the Morocco trail (opting for the Marrakesh/Agadir/Essaouira triangle) but Here, Tahir Shah tries to persuade you otherwise. :wink:

Barry


----------

